# Question on M20 tranny seals...



## LarrysGoat (Dec 27, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm new here...been helping my buddy prep a numbers matching 70 GTO for certification in 2019 at the Gettysburg Show. It has an M-20 Muncie 4spd and one of the shift fork seals thru the side case cover is leaking. Has anyone tried to remove the side case cover without pulling the tranny? The tunnel clearance looks minimal and not sure if it will work. Tryin to save some work!!

Thanks in advance...Karl


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

If you can get a Linkage shaft seal remover in there it can be done.


----------



## LarrysGoat (Dec 27, 2018)

The seals are encased in a metal surround and are pressed into the boss on the case cover...I doubt the seal itself can be removed, but maybe worth a try. Thanks!


----------

